# It's all about Couples



## LEFSElover (Oct 17, 2008)

_Watching something on tv and they're speaking of and talking about Famous Couples.

Here's one of my favorites that I'll name, then I'll give a name and you follow with the other half of this famous couple.

Steve Lawrence and Edie Gourmet


Louie Prima and...................._


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2008)

...Keely Smith

Lerner and ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 17, 2008)

Lowe [I love them]

The Lone Ranger and...


----------



## miniman (Oct 17, 2008)

Tonto 

Morecombe and ..........


----------



## jabbur (Oct 17, 2008)

Wise

Martin and ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 17, 2008)

Lewis


Peaches and ...............


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 17, 2008)

Herb

The Captain and...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tenille

Dale Evans and .....


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 17, 2008)

Roy Rogers

Sonny and...


----------



## JillBurgh (Oct 17, 2008)

Cher

Ben and...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 17, 2008)

Jerry

Carole Lombard and...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 17, 2008)

Jerry

Stiller and...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 17, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Jerry
> 
> Stiller and...


looks like we posted at the same time 

Stiller and Meara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 17, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Jerry
> 
> Carole Lombard and...


 
Clark Gable or William Powell

Ozzie and ...


----------



## JillBurgh (Oct 17, 2008)

Carole Lombard and... Clark Gable

Petruchio and...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 17, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Clark Gable or William Powell
> 
> Ozzie and ...


 
Harriet


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 17, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Carole Lombard and... Clark Gable
> 
> Petruchio and...


 
Katharina?

George Burns and...


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 17, 2008)

Gracie Allen


Chip and......


----------



## babetoo (Oct 17, 2008)

dale (chipmonks i think)

martin and


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

Lewis

Lewis and...

Barbara


----------



## The Z (Oct 17, 2008)

Clark

Adam and...


----------



## miniman (Oct 17, 2008)

Eve

David and .....


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

Goliath

Samson and...

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 17, 2008)

Dahlila (?)

Smith and...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

Wesson

Alias Smith and...

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 17, 2008)

Jones

Butch Cassidy and ...


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 17, 2008)

Jones?

John Smith and.....


----------



## miniman (Oct 17, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Jones
> 
> Butch Cassidy and ...


 

Sundance

Renee and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 17, 2008)

miniman said:


> Sundance
> 
> Renee and


 
Would that be Renee and Jeremy?


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 17, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Jones?
> 
> John Smith and.....


 
Pocahontas

Humphrey Bogart and...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

Lauren Bacall

Pebbles and...

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 17, 2008)

Emerill...no, no, I mean BamBam.
Rowan &   _______


----------



## jabbur (Oct 17, 2008)

Martin

Amos and ...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

Andy

Laverne and...

Barbara


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2008)

Shirley

Mork and _____ ?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2008)

Mindy
Abbott and---------


kadesma


----------



## jabbur (Oct 17, 2008)

Mindy

Hollywood and ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 17, 2008)

Costello

...and Vine........

Bells and .................


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

whistles

Lucy and...

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 18, 2008)

Ricky
 Donny &


----------



## kadesma (Oct 18, 2008)

Marie
Josephine and


kadesma


----------



## Dove (Oct 18, 2008)

*Marie
Elvis and*


----------



## smoke king (Oct 18, 2008)

Ignigknot and err (am I the only person who watches Aqua teen hunger force?)


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 18, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Ignigknot and err (am I the only person who watches Aqua teen hunger force?)


erm.......................uh........................yup

Napoleon

Wheat and..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 18, 2008)

Barley (?)

Gladys Knight and ...


----------



## middie (Oct 18, 2008)

The Pips

Bob Segar and ________


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 18, 2008)

the Silver Bullet Band

Itchy and


----------



## middie (Oct 18, 2008)

Scratchy

Beavis and ____


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2008)

Butt head

Donald Duck and


----------



## middie (Oct 18, 2008)

Bugs Bunny ?
Daisy Duck ?

Popeye and ____


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 18, 2008)

Olive Oyl

Peaches and...


----------



## Wart (Oct 18, 2008)

Cream

Salt and


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 18, 2008)

Peppa (a rap duo)

Johnny Carson and....


----------



## The Z (Oct 18, 2008)

Ed McMahon

Ross and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 18, 2008)

Rachel (Friends)

Cheech and...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 18, 2008)

Chong

Paul Newman and....


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 18, 2008)

Joanne Woodward

Katherine Hepburn and ...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 18, 2008)

Spencer Tracy


Cleopatra and


kadesma


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 18, 2008)

Mark Anthony

Luke and...


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 18, 2008)

Laura

Wheat and Rye

Odd and...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 18, 2008)

Even

Meat and.....


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 19, 2008)

Potatoes

Barbie and ...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2008)

Ken
Raggedy Ann---


kadesma


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 19, 2008)

Andy

Bonnie (Parker) and ...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2008)

Clyde Barrow

Rodgers and


----------



## miniman (Oct 19, 2008)

Hammerstien

Chip and .............


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 19, 2008)

Dale

Tom and ...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2008)

Jerry
Mickey and


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2008)

Jerry

Horatio Nelson and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 19, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Jerry
> Mickey and


 
Minnie

Blondie and...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 19, 2008)

Dagwood

Kades, is it Horatio Nelson and Lady Emma Hamilton?

Bogey and ....


----------



## jabbur (Oct 19, 2008)

Bacall

Brooks and ...


----------



## deelady (Oct 19, 2008)

Dunn

Laurel and


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 19, 2008)

Hardy

Samson and ....


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 19, 2008)

Dalila

John Lennon and ...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Dagwood
> 
> Kades, is it Horatio Nelson and Lady Emma Hamilton?
> 
> Bogey and ....


It  is


----------



## kadesma (Oct 19, 2008)

Yoko Ono

Taylor and hint one of 8


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

Richard Burton #'s 5 and 6, lol

Fred and


----------



## deelady (Oct 19, 2008)

Ethel

Bert and


----------



## jabbur (Oct 19, 2008)

Ernie

Starskey and ...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 19, 2008)

Hutch

Rhett Butler and ...


----------



## deelady (Oct 19, 2008)

Scarlett

Thelma and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 19, 2008)

Louise

Goldie Hawn and ...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 19, 2008)

Kurt Russell

pomp and ...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 20, 2008)

Circumstances

Susan Sarandon and ...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2008)

Tim Robbins

Regis and ....


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

Kathy Lee

Mork and....


----------



## jabbur (Oct 20, 2008)

Mindy

Laverne and ...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2008)

Shirley

green eggs and ....


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

ham

Lilo and....


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2008)

Stitch

Penn and ....


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

Penn and Madonna??


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

Penn and Teller

Surf and............


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2008)

Turf  (yummo!)

This and ....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 20, 2008)

That

Ying and


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

Yang

Sears and..........


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 20, 2008)

Roebuck

Captain and


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

roebuck

Milo and....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 20, 2008)

Otis

Captain and........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 20, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Roebuck
> 
> Captain and


 
Tennille

Fred and ...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 20, 2008)

Wilma


Lucy and........


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

Pete and repeat cause that's what a lot of these are sorry but I reread them all [where's the emoticon that shows me hiding behind a couch]


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 20, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Pete and repeat cause that's what a lot of these are sorry but I reread them all [where's the emoticon that shows me hiding behind a couch]


I didn't read the whole thread so sorry if I duplicated.  I don't have time at work to read over 100 odd posts.  I did just take the time and I see maybe a couple repeats but not so much to end the "game"


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 20, 2008)

Desi

Ozzy Osborne and ...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 20, 2008)

Sharon

Knight Rider and .....


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 20, 2008)

K.I.T.T. a.k.a. Knight Industries Two Thousand

Superman and ...


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 21, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Pete and repeat cause that's what a lot of these are sorry but I reread them all [where's the emoticon that shows me hiding behind a couch]


and Gladys



Laurel and .........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 21, 2008)

It's actually Superman and Lois Lane. Not sure who Gladys is.

Laurel and Hardy

Siegfried and ...


----------



## Wart (Oct 21, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Siegfried and ...



KAOS

Hot and ....


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2008)

cold

oil and...

(By the way, don't worry about repeats--no one wants to have to read every page.  We repeat things in all of these games.).

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

vinegar

tweedle dee and...


----------



## miniman (Oct 21, 2008)

tweedle dum


nut and ....


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2008)

bolt

fire and...

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

ice

Demi Moore and ...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2008)

Ashton Kutcher (sp?)

Mary Kate and...

Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2008)

Ashley Olsen


Captin Kirk and


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2008)

Mr. Spock

Batman and...

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 21, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> (By the way, don't worry about repeats--no one wants to have to read every page.  We repeat things in all of these games.).
> Barbara


I didn't expect it to be a thread ender but I did think that maybe people would be less interested in continuing on with it as it seemed ideas had run out

Robin

Flo and....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> It's actually Superman and Lois Lane. Not sure who Gladys is.
> 
> Laurel and Hardy
> 
> Siegfried and ...



ROY 

Not sure what this is:



Wart said:


> KAOS



and I have no clue on "*FLO*"


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 21, 2008)

hahaha Callisto..........
it's Flo and Eddie.
They used to be the Turtles long long ago.
.........me and you, and you and me, no matter how they toss the dice, it has to be, the only for me is you and you for me, _*so happy together*_...........

burgers and .............


----------



## The Z (Oct 21, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Not sure what this is: KAOS


It's a reference to a 'Get Smart' character.  Clever.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

Fries

cowboys and.....


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 21, 2008)

Indians

Minimum and .....................


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

Maximum

Farenheit and ...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

The Z said:


> It's a reference to a 'Get Smart' character.  Clever.


But what does it have to do with Siegfried?


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> But what does it have to do with Siegfried?


 
He was a KAOS operative - or the leader?  So long ago and I didn't see the movie.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 21, 2008)

Celsius or Centigrade 

Cookies and..............


----------



## jabbur (Oct 21, 2008)

Milk or Cream

Rum and...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

COKE ~ 


Hugs and


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

Kisses

smiles and ...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2008)

giggles

Bob Hope and...

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

Bing Crosby

Fat Albert and.....


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 21, 2008)

The Cosby Kids

Wyl  E. Coyote and ...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

The road runner

Bruce Springsteen and ....


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 21, 2008)

The E Street Band 

The Ghost and ...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2008)

Mrs. Muir

King Louis the 14th and


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 21, 2008)

Mrs. Muir

Lad and .................


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Mrs. Muir
> 
> King Louis the 14th and


Guenevere


Luke and


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

Laura

Calvin and ....


----------



## middie (Oct 21, 2008)

Hobbes !!!!!  (loved that comic strip)

Blondie and _____


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

Dagwood.



Popeye and ...


----------



## middie (Oct 21, 2008)

Olive Oyl

Barney Rubble and _____


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

Betty


Tony Roma and .......


----------



## Wart (Oct 21, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> But what does it have to do with Siegfried?







My knee jerk reaction was Roy, but that was too obvious.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

Wart said:


> My knee jerk reaction was Roy, but that was too obvious.


Well this is about the obvious.  It's a "and" game not a random connection that no one knows.  You're supposed to guess what the person above was thinking, not make up what you were thinking.


----------



## Wart (Oct 21, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Well this is about the obvious.




It was obvious to me.

Sorry.

But now you know ...


----------



## Wart (Oct 21, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Betty
> 
> 
> Tony Roma and .......




Shrinking Beer

Huntley and


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 22, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Betty
> Tony Roma and .......


I thought of Jessica Simpson
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brinkley

Callisto, I think you're hysterical............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh boy am I ever confused.
but in a funny way.
so back to the future then.......
Lad and Lass

Crooke and..........


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 22, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Well this is about the obvious. It's a "and" game not a random connection that no one knows. You're supposed to guess what the person above was thinking, not make up what you were thinking.


I think it really is just a fun game, and sometimes there is more than one answer. While my first thought was Roy, I got the Siegfried/KAOS connection immediately (I love Get Smart--we just bought the whole series on DVD).

Crooke and... Chase

Cops and...

Barbara


----------



## Wart (Oct 22, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Cops and...
> 
> Barbara



Donuts?

Robbersons ?

Robbers?


Professor Peabody and


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 22, 2008)

Sherman

Quickdraw McGraw and...

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 22, 2008)

Baba Looey

Rob Petrie and ...


----------



## miniman (Oct 22, 2008)

Laura

Hale and .............


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 22, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I thought of Jessica Simpson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was and thank you.  There's a word association game somewhere, isn't there for the random nonsensical answers that won't offend people.  

*Hale and* Hearty or Pace

Tim McGraw and.....


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 22, 2008)

Faith Hill

McCain and ...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 22, 2008)

Palin


Sun and


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 22, 2008)

Moon

The Hardy Boys and...............


----------



## jabbur (Oct 22, 2008)

Nancy Drew

Yogi and ...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 22, 2008)

Boo Boo

Kiss and ....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 22, 2008)

Tell


Putty Tat and........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 22, 2008)

Tweety Bird

Annie Oakley and ...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 22, 2008)

Buffalo Bill (I think)



Pushme......


----------



## jabbur (Oct 22, 2008)

Pullyou

Paul Newman and ...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 22, 2008)

Robert Redford



Doug and......


----------



## jabbur (Oct 22, 2008)

Dave?

I was actually thing Joanne Woodward with Paul newmand But Redford works too!

Bevis and ...


----------



## miniman (Oct 22, 2008)

Butt head

Mutt and .......


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 22, 2008)

Jeff

Peter Pan and ...


----------



## deelady (Oct 22, 2008)

Tinkerbelle

Kermit And....


----------



## miniman (Oct 22, 2008)

Miss Piggy


bangers and .......


----------



## deelady (Oct 22, 2008)

mash

peas and


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 22, 2008)

carrots

John Belushi and ....


----------



## jabbur (Oct 22, 2008)

Dan Akroyd

Alexander Hamilton and ...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 23, 2008)

Elizabeth Schuyler

Christopher Robin and ...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 23, 2008)

Pooh Bear

Ketchup and...

Barbara


----------



## jabbur (Oct 23, 2008)

Mustard

Rosencrantz and ...


----------



## miniman (Oct 23, 2008)

Guilderstein

Lone Ranger & ...........


----------



## Wart (Oct 23, 2008)

miniman said:


> Lone Ranger & ...........



Silver

Hawkeye and


----------



## miniman (Oct 23, 2008)

BJ

salt and .............


----------



## jabbur (Oct 23, 2008)

pepper


War and ...


----------



## miniman (Oct 23, 2008)

Peace

wind and ........


----------



## jabbur (Oct 23, 2008)

Rain

Napolean and...


----------



## Wart (Oct 23, 2008)

jabbur said:


> Napolean and...



Josephine (sp?)

Earth, Wind and


----------



## miniman (Oct 24, 2008)

Fire

Pinky and ..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 24, 2008)

The Fonz 

Cheech and ...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 24, 2008)

Chong

Mashed potatoes and...

Barbara


----------



## miniman (Oct 24, 2008)

gravy

bread and .............


----------



## jabbur (Oct 24, 2008)

Butter

Nick and ...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2008)

Nora Charles

The Scarecrow and .....  (hint, not the wizard of oz)


----------



## jabbur (Oct 24, 2008)

Mrs. King

The Ghost and ... (tv show or movie)


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2008)

Mrs. Muir

Pebbles and ...


----------



## jabbur (Oct 24, 2008)

BamBam


James Madison and ...


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2008)

Dolly?

Chauchi and


----------



## miniman (Oct 24, 2008)

Joanie?

darby and ........


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2008)

miniman said:


> Joanie?
> 
> darby and ........



You got me on this one Miniman.  Hopefully someone else knows it!


----------



## deelady (Oct 24, 2008)

Darby and Tarlton


Mike &


----------



## miniman (Oct 24, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> You got me on this one Miniman. Hopefully someone else knows it!


 
It's obviously a British saying - Darby & Joan is a reference to older people (Darby & Joan clubs were set up for meetings of post retirement ladies & gentlemen.)


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 24, 2008)

deelady said:


> Darby and Tarlton
> 
> 
> Mike &


Ike

Ike and...  (Hint: It's not Mike!  lol)

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Oct 24, 2008)

Tina 

Jane and


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2008)

Tarzan

Tarzan and ..... (not Jane)


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2008)

Cheetah

Mork and .........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 25, 2008)

Mindy

Barney Rubble and ...


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

Fred Flintstone

Cher and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 25, 2008)

Sonny

Wilma and ...


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2008)

Betty

knife and ..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 25, 2008)

fork

Fish and ...


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

chips

salt and....


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2008)

vinegar

egg and .........


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

bacon



gilligan and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 25, 2008)

Skipper

Pomp and ....


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2008)

Circumstance

Peanut butter and...

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

jelly

Charlotte and


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2008)

Wilber

Heckle and...

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 26, 2008)

Jeckle

Beanie and ...


----------



## jabbur (Oct 28, 2008)

Cecil

Rock and...


----------



## miniman (Oct 28, 2008)

roll

Rene and


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 28, 2008)

miniman said:


> roll
> 
> Rene and



Is this another English one I will never get?


----------



## miniman (Oct 29, 2008)

Renata - they were a singing duo in the 90s

green ham and ..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll say "Eggs", but I think it's Green Eggs and Ham.

Raining Cats and ...


----------



## miniman (Oct 29, 2008)

dogs

socks and ......


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 29, 2008)

shoes

Tommy Smothers and ...


----------



## jabbur (Oct 29, 2008)

Dick Smothers

Oscar and...


----------



## Wart (Oct 29, 2008)

jabbur said:


> Oscar and...



Felix


Cat and


----------



## miniman (Oct 29, 2008)

dogs

cops and ............


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2008)

Robbers


----------



## Wart (Oct 29, 2008)

Barbara said:


> Robbers



End of thread?


----------



## miniman (Oct 30, 2008)

Bonnie and .......


----------



## jabbur (Oct 30, 2008)

Clyde
Mickey and


----------



## africhef (Oct 30, 2008)

minnie
sticks and


----------



## jabbur (Oct 30, 2008)

Stones 

ghosts and


----------



## africhef (Oct 30, 2008)

goblins
brothers


----------



## miniman (Oct 30, 2008)

sisters

smoke and ...........


----------



## Wart (Oct 31, 2008)

mirrors

sea and


----------



## africhef (Oct 31, 2008)

urchin
wallet and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 3, 2008)

keys (at least that what my husband always says before he goes somewhere)

Marilyn McCoo and ...


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 3, 2008)

Billy Davis, Jr.

Stiller


----------



## Wart (Nov 3, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Stiller



And Stiller?


----------



## jabbur (Nov 3, 2008)

Wart, try Stiller and Meara (Ben's parents)

artoodeetoo and


----------



## sattie (Nov 3, 2008)

CP3O

Jack and


----------



## miniman (Nov 3, 2008)

Jill 

fish and .............


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 3, 2008)

tackle  (okay, most people would say chips)

tongue and...


----------



## sattie (Nov 3, 2008)

tongue and cheek

Cats and


----------



## africhef (Nov 3, 2008)

tongue and groove
elbows-


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> tongue and cheek
> 
> Cats and


 
Dogs

Back and ...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 3, 2008)

africhef said:


> tongue and groove
> elbows-


 
knees


----------



## africhef (Nov 3, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Dogs
> 
> Back and ...forth
> snakes and


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 3, 2008)

Snakes and Ladders

Pots and...


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 3, 2008)

Pots and pans

dinner and ......


----------



## Wart (Nov 4, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> dinner and ......



A Nap

Light and ...


----------



## miniman (Nov 4, 2008)

dark

Abbott and ..........


----------



## Wart (Nov 4, 2008)

Costello

Buck and


----------



## miniman (Nov 4, 2008)

Katie E


oranges and . ...............


----------



## africhef (Nov 4, 2008)

oranges and apples

top-


----------



## sattie (Nov 4, 2008)

top and bottom

smoke and _____


----------



## jabbur (Nov 4, 2008)

mirrors

fish and


----------



## miniman (Nov 4, 2008)

chips

swings and ..................


----------



## Wart (Nov 4, 2008)

Swings and Dips

Prim and ...


----------



## miniman (Nov 4, 2008)

proper 

bangers and .........


----------



## Wart (Nov 4, 2008)

Bangers and Mash

Thrust and


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 4, 2008)

Thrust and Heft

Poor and........


----------



## africhef (Nov 4, 2008)

insolvent

mamas and


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 4, 2008)

Mammas and pappas

Ketchup and.......


----------



## jabbur (Nov 4, 2008)

mustard

Rocky and


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 4, 2008)

Rocky and Bullwinkle


Lobster and


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 5, 2008)

Lobster and drawn butter


Peaches and.........*

*hint, some couples have more than one partner


----------



## africhef (Nov 5, 2008)

peaches and cream

pride and....


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 5, 2008)

pride and prejudice

Crewcuts and...........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 6, 2008)

Bellbottoms (?)

Me and my ...


----------



## africhef (Nov 6, 2008)

sorrow

pick and


----------



## jabbur (Nov 6, 2008)

grin  

Angels and


----------



## africhef (Nov 6, 2008)

angels and faeries

giggles and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 7, 2008)

grins

paycheck to ...


----------



## africhef (Nov 7, 2008)

paycheque 

lost and


----------



## Wart (Nov 7, 2008)

Lost and Found

Thelma and


----------



## miniman (Nov 7, 2008)

Louise

sun and ............


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 7, 2008)

Crewcuts and curls..........

sun and moon

Cain and


----------



## miniman (Nov 8, 2008)

Abel 

bacon and ...........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 8, 2008)

eggs (even tho I want to say more bacon)

The Lady and the...


----------



## miniman (Nov 8, 2008)

Tramp 

gold and .........


----------



## africhef (Nov 8, 2008)

diamonds

snails and.....


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 8, 2008)

Snails and slugs

On time and..........


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 12, 2008)

late

Vanna White and......


----------



## jabbur (Nov 13, 2008)

Pat Sajak

Bubble and ...(think British)


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 13, 2008)

jabbur said:


> Pat Sajak
> 
> Bubble and ...(think British)


 
Squeek

Johnson &


----------



## jabbur (Nov 13, 2008)

Wales (I could have gone Johnson and Johnson but this IS a food forum!)

pencil and ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 13, 2008)

erasers

Pies and......


----------



## jabbur (Nov 13, 2008)

cakes

fire and ...


----------



## miniman (Nov 13, 2008)

water 

Chip and ........


----------



## jabbur (Nov 13, 2008)

Dale

law and ...


----------



## miniman (Nov 13, 2008)

order

Fred and ..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 14, 2008)

Wilma

Martin and ...


----------



## africhef (Nov 14, 2008)

the mango

war and


----------



## jabbur (Nov 14, 2008)

peace

Micky Rooney and ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 14, 2008)

Judy Garland

Bourbon and...................[my way of getting UB to post on here]


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 14, 2008)

Coke

Rowan and ...


----------



## jabbur (Nov 14, 2008)

Martin 


Bartles and


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 14, 2008)

James


Cat and....


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 15, 2008)

mouse

Pick and ...


----------



## miniman (Nov 15, 2008)

Puck

health and ............


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 15, 2008)

well being

Lea and ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 16, 2008)

......perrins

Bob Hope and...............


----------



## africhef (Nov 16, 2008)

golf

lucy and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 17, 2008)

Desi

Aiding and ...


----------



## africhef (Nov 17, 2008)

abetting

star and


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 17, 2008)

moon

Bold and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 18, 2008)

The Beautiful

Good tidings at christmas and a ...


----------



## africhef (Nov 18, 2008)

happy new year

sugar and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 18, 2008)

spice

tea and ...


----------



## africhef (Nov 18, 2008)

coffee

snails and


----------



## miniman (Nov 18, 2008)

slugs

strawberries and ...........


----------



## jabbur (Nov 18, 2008)

shortcake

Fibber Magee and ...


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 18, 2008)

jabbur said:


> shortcake
> 
> Fibber Magee and ...


 
Molly.

Dancers Marge and ............


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 18, 2008)

Gouwer [sp?]

Scarlett O'Hara and


----------



## jabbur (Nov 18, 2008)

Rhett Butler

Fred Astaire and ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 18, 2008)

Ginger Rogers


Dale Evans and


----------



## jabbur (Nov 18, 2008)

Roy Rogers (you stole my idea!)

okay then  Roy Rogers and ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 18, 2008)

Auh.................Trigger


Notre Dame and the...............


----------



## jabbur (Nov 18, 2008)

fighting Irish

Amos and ...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 19, 2008)

Andy

Horse and ...


----------



## africhef (Nov 19, 2008)

buggy

R and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 19, 2008)

R  (rest and relaxation)

Love and ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 19, 2008)

Marriage


Ike and .............


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 19, 2008)

Tina

Joanie loves...


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 19, 2008)

*Chachi  sp?*

*Tristan and...*


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 19, 2008)

uhhhhhhhh, somebody help with Tristan and...............I'm clueless

April Stevens and ..............{In the thrill of the night, once again you hold me tight}


----------



## miniman (Nov 19, 2008)

Tristan & Isolda

April Stevens and ........


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 19, 2008)

Nino Tempo


David and


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 19, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Nino Tempo
> 
> 
> David and


 
*Bathseba?  Goliath?*

*(Good for you miniman.)*

*Sacco and ....*


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 19, 2008)

Vanzetti


Elizabeth Taylor and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 20, 2008)

Richard Burton

Thurston Howell III and ...


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 20, 2008)

Mrs. Howell what was her first name?  Anyway, Gilligans Island.

Miles Davis and..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 21, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Mrs. Howell what was her first name? Anyway, Gilligans Island.
> 
> Miles Davis and..........


 
Her first name was Lovey!

Miles Davis and Gil Evans


Phil Donahue and ...


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 21, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Her first name was Lovey!
> 
> Miles Davis and Gil Evans
> 
> ...


 
*Marlo Thomas.*

*Cyd Charisse and ...*


----------



## jabbur (Nov 21, 2008)

Gene Kelly

Burns and ....


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 21, 2008)

jabbur said:


> Gene Kelly
> 
> Burns and ....


 

Noooooo, Cyd Charisse was married to singer Tony Martin.  

Burns and Allen

Rocky and ......


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 22, 2008)

Bullwinkle

Homer Simpson and ...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 25, 2008)

Bump, bump, bump it up! Where did everyone go on this one?


----------



## miniman (Nov 25, 2008)

Marge

The Queen and .............


----------



## jabbur (Nov 26, 2008)

Prince Phillip

John Lennon and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 26, 2008)

Yoko Ono

Antonio Banderes and ...


----------



## jabbur (Nov 26, 2008)

Melanie Griffith

Rock Hudson and


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 26, 2008)

** 
*Doris Day*

*Leopold and...*


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 27, 2008)

Leopold and Loeb


Will Smith and ...


----------



## Wart (Nov 28, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Will Smith and ...



Tommy Lee Jones


Heckle and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 28, 2008)

Wart said:


> Tommy Lee Jones
> 
> 
> Heckle and


 
I was thinking more on the line of Jada Pinkett Smith, his wife.


Heckle and Jeckle


Will and ...


----------



## africhef (Nov 29, 2008)

will not

hands and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 30, 2008)

africhef said:


> will not
> 
> hands and


 
Will and Grace!

hands and feet


Dana Reeves and ...


----------



## Wart (Nov 30, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Dana Reeves and ...



Horses

Christopher Reeve and


----------



## africhef (Nov 30, 2008)

superman

liverwurst and


----------



## Wart (Nov 30, 2008)

africhef said:


> liverwurst and



Limburger (and onions, on rye)

Apple pie and ...


----------



## africhef (Dec 1, 2008)

Cheddar cheese

kit and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Dec 1, 2008)

kaboodle

Barbie and ...


----------



## africhef (Dec 1, 2008)

ken

ooples and


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Dec 2, 2008)

bonoonooos

Archie Bunker and ...


----------

